# Box of Agamemnon



## Alex (23/12/14)

*Box of Agamemnon*
By DogMods · 16 hours ago · 8 images · 8,988 views · stats
*DogMods Custom 36,000mAh Box of Agamemnon!*



This was a custom one off mod for the creator of the Staff of Agamemnon. This was built as a favor after he came up with the idea and I ran with it. It took a few months of on and off work where I would get frustrated with the project, stop working on it for a week or two, and then come back to it with a fresh perspective. In the end, it ended up needing a completely custom, hand built, wiring harness with quick connects. Every cell in the mod is also individually fused for maximum safety. The cells are easily swappable via the quick connects in case they need replacement or the mod needs to be worked on. Charging is performed via the onboard USB charging board or via a quick connect tap inside the box with a lipo charger.
*Oriental Dragon engraving*



This engraving took about four hours to complete.






*Side view showing the mod is an SX350 mod.*









*Size Comparison, G Box > B Box > Staff of Agamemnon > Box of Agamemnon*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Ohhhh...a new idol to worship. I can just picture a bunch of vapers chanting and bowing around this beast 

Just curious as to how many weeks it takes to charge that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Lol
That box is huge!
Could probably also be used for load shedding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## huffnpuff (23/12/14)

Must have been fun to build.

[OCD-on] That Oriental Dragon is just wrong. Agamemnon was Greek. I'm sure something from the huge stack of Greek Mythology would've been better [OCD-off]

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/14)

the engraving is awesome. Loads of hard work and time must have gone into it. well done bud

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Must have been fun to build.
> 
> [OCD-on] That Oriental Dragon is just wrong. Agamemnon was Greek. I'm sure something from the huge stack of Greek Mythology would've been better [OCD-off]



Haha, and since it's DogMods...maybe Cerberus would have been a good choice

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## huffnpuff (23/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Haha, and since it's DogMods...maybe Cerberus would have been a good choice


Nailed it! That would've been perfect


free3dom said:


> Haha, and since it's DogMods...maybe Cerberus would have been a good choice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

HOLY MOLY MOTHER OF BOX MODS..... 36000 mAh.... *faint*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> HOLY MOLY MOTHER OF BOX MODS..... 36000 mAh.... *faint*



Luckily it can be used as a defibrillator too...clear!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (23/12/14)

That BOX must be any small-d%ck-syndrome sufferer's dream

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (23/12/14)

Yes, but what's inside? I want to see inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

And if need be you can also defend yourself from just about anything with it. But man 36000 so much of niceness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

